# Cleaning burnt on resin off Router bits



## AltcarBob (Jan 20, 2018)

I spent all day routing Pine boards that were a bit damp and contained a lot of resin. Now the 2 bits I used are coated in burnt on resin that seems to defy everything I have thrown at it.

Any tips to shift the bullet proof black gunk, I have thought of trying to burn it off with a plumbers gas torch but I am worried the gunk will come off just before the brazed carbide cutting tips fall off.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I clean resin build up from my saw blades with Fantastic or 409. I soak the blades by laying them on a trash bag, saturating the blade and covering the blade with the other half of the bag. Let soak for a few hours and scrub the teeth with a tooth brush. Rinse with warm water and dry. For router bits, I soak them in a small cup just large enough to hold the bit and then brush with a tooth brush. If the bit has a pilot bearing, remove it, lube it, and replace it when the bit is clean. I have many tooth brushes from the dentist visits every 6 months. I use an electric tooth brush, so the manual ones the dentist hands out become shop tools.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Dollar Tree has loads of toothbrushes. I keep mine when they are worn out and put them in a can in the shop. When they get cruddy (is that a word?), I toss them.


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

Citrus degreaser like Zep, has never failed me. For normal pine resins it only takes about 60 seconds, burnt resins might take 2 or 3 minutes. It will strip paint if you leave it on too long. Spray it on, wait a minute, hit it with a toothbrush. Rinse with water and dry.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I use Simple Green & a toothbrush, rinse under hot tap water, and dry with compressed air after using paper towels on them. 
I also use Dri-Cote on them.

Cheers


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a bit different. I use an old wood chisel to gently remove the pitch from the flat edge, then go after the profile. Quick and easy, no cleanup of soap or solvent.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you soak a bit with a ball bearing pilot in a cleaner it will clean the bearings of any lubricant. This is not good. Those little bearings need lubrication. 
I clean any build-up on my bits with a small wire brush or steel wool. 
Soft woods, especially soft woods with sap tend to build up residue on bits much faster than when working hardwoods.


----------



## Shop_Rat (Dec 22, 2015)

If I'm cleaning a carbide bit I use a soft brass wire brush on a 6" bench grinder. It will in no way dull the bit, it takes only a minute or two to do and the tool will look brand new when you're finished. No muss, no fuss. And if you cant the bit 75 or 80 degrees it'll make the bearing sparkle without it spinning much.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Two things to do:
1. Buy a good quality bit as a replacement.
2. Try several of the suggested treatments on the cooked bit so you will know what to do next time.
Where I live, I'd try a good soak in Easy-Off oven cleaner.

By this point, if you place any value on your own time, you will have spent more than the price of a new bit, anyway.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Dollar Tree has loads of toothbrushes. I keep mine when they are worn out and put them in a can in the shop. When they get cruddy (is that a word?), I toss them.


"Cruddy" Yes it's a word. At least in the south.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> "Cruddy" Yes it's a word. At least in the south.


In the North as well.


----------



## AltcarBob (Jan 20, 2018)

All sparkly clean now. I found a bottle of Aluminium wheel cleaner and Tar remover, filled up a glass peanut butter jar and soaked the bits for a couple of hours. The Crud fell off when rinsed in water, dried them and gave them a squirt of Teflon spray to stop any rust and hopefully make it easier to clean next time.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Cleaning?

There is a product 2010 or 2010 that is a spray on and biodegradable. Works great. From Mark Somerfield??? (The name is confusing as it was also the model number of a DEC computer, way back.)

Rockler has a blade cleaning solution that works great on pitch.

I've used both. The 2020 (I really think that is the name) is better but a pain to acquire. You have to go to one of the woodworking shows where Somerfield is exhibiting or mail order.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

To support table saw blades, I use the cheap lid for the 5 gallon bucket from Home Depot. You don't have to buy the bucket, only the lid. The lid has an inner ring that supports the body of the blade in a way that exposes the carbide tips for soaking or brushing. 

I use it when I clean the blade. I also use it when I need a place to put the blade when it is temporarily out of the saw. It protects the carbide tips from being chipped accidentally, and it protects surfaces from being scratched by the blade. 

Hint: To lift out the blade, use your finger in the center hole to tilt it enough to get a safe grip with your other hand.


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

I like the lid idea. I use an anodized aluminum pizza pan from the dollar store and place a piece of scrap plywood or whatever under the blade to lift it up a bit.


----------

